# Personality types of hippies



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Nowhere Man said:


> Not INFP, hippies are outgoing extroverts.
> 
> ENFP.


Um maybe the kind who hang out in drum circles, but those aren't the only hippies.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

GYX_Kid said:


> xxFPs. Nobody mentioned ESFP- I know one of those who's all about being superficially nice and friendly and generous to everyone, and probably smokes weed at least 2-3 times a day. Probably fucks one different girl a week. I need to get my speakers back from that ballin' bum, he's had them for too long and keeps giving reasons why he doesn't have them with him.


There is NOTHING more annoying than a hippie that tells other people to breathe, relax, chill out, smoke a joint, et al...even as they rip you off, sleep on your couch for free, don't pay you back hundreds of dollars they owe you, or use your sister as a "fuck and chuck." 

I don't think of those people as hippies, though, I think of them as annoying stoners.


----------



## Nowhere Man (Apr 22, 2012)

fourtines said:


> Um maybe the kind who hang out in drum circles, but those aren't the only hippies.


I don't disagree, but to be fair, we are talking about the archetypal hippie here. If we weren't, it would be useless to type hippies, as there are hippies of all personality types.


----------



## magi83 (Sep 25, 2012)

RobynC said:


> What about INFJ


I take life far too seriously to be a hippie.

I'm not necessarily talking about core values and principles and the like (which hippies can seemingly take very seriously). It's more that there are all sorts of things that can trigger off intense, internal dramas. I'm much too warlike.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Nowhere Man said:


> I don't disagree, but to be fair, we are talking about the archetypal hippie here. If we weren't, it would be useless to type hippies, as there are hippies of all personality types.


I think that's my point. There are all kinds of hippies. And while some ENFP hippies might be drum circle fanatics, some people think Charles Manson was an ENFP. Janis Joplin was an ESFP, but so is that annoying guy up there who owes our fellow site member his stereo back. I would guess that a lot of the people responsible for "institutionalizing" hippie-dom via social solutions have been xxFJs, owning their natural health food shoppes and psychic book stores or teaching children at alternative schools.

And is there a difference between the hippie who owns a yoga studio and the one who mooches off of everyone he knows?

Hippie is kind of a blanket term for what I see as a pretty diverse cross-section of people, some of them actually helpful and productive members of society, some of them not so much, and some of them outright destructive.

I actually probably fit the archetype of the hippie in that I am not especially jiggy with any "instititutionalized" form of anything, and while I'll lobby for this and that, and visit women in prison, and donate to the poor, feed the homeless, and stay in youth hostels, I'm really averse to "joining" anything...I get really skittish when confronted with the idea of actually belonging to any institution, like how I completely backed out of teaching school even though I went to university. I will get up and go to the beach on a moments notice, and have now moved back and forth across the country four times. In that regard I'm very much a hippie, but I'm more responsible than the asshats who mooch off of people and don't do anything at all that is socially or personally responsible. 

So there are probably lots of hippies of varying types who are different sorts of people. I would say the stereotype is probably xxFP and and the people who bring it into the culture in a structured way are xxFJs.

I would say most, if not all, hippies are Fs.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

The subversive subtype, i.e. Fi dom.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

fourtines said:


> I actually probably fit the archetype of the hippie in that I am not especially jiggy with any "instititutionalized" form of anything, and while I'll lobby for this and that, and visit women in prison, and donate to the poor, feed the homeless, and stay in youth hostels, I'm really averse to "joining" anything...I get really skittish when confronted with the idea of actually belonging to any institution, like how I completely backed out of teaching school even though I went to university. I will get up and go to the beach on a moments notice, and have now moved back and forth across the country four times. In that regard I'm very much a hippie, but I'm more responsible than the asshats who mooch off of people and don't do anything at all that is socially or personally responsible..


 I wouldn't think of you as a hippy. I'd more think you are a 'social activist' archetype, as opposed to "let's get rid of power stations," archetype.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Diphenhydramine said:


> I wouldn't think of you as a hippy. I'd more think you are a 'social activist' archetype, as opposed to "let's get rid of power stations," archetype.


Yeah but that's why I mentioned I'm not much of a joiner and I tend to flee organizations when face to face with the reality of being a cog in the wheel and travel with few material possessions ...all of that, and being close to nature, are all part of the hippie archetype for some people.

I mean I know of like ENFJs and INFJs who are social activist archetypes and they do stuff like teach school and seem to live more organized lives, they're reliable and down for the cause...and that kind of stuff seems to elude me, it was something I thought I'd do when I was a grown-up, but here I am a grown up...supposedly...


----------



## Nowhere Man (Apr 22, 2012)

fourtines said:


> I think that's my point. There are all kinds of hippies. And while some ENFP hippies might be drum circle fanatics, some people think Charles Manson was an ENFP. Janis Joplin was an ESFP, but so is that annoying guy up there who owes our fellow site member his stereo back. I would guess that a lot of the people responsible for "institutionalizing" hippie-dom via social solutions have been xxFJs, owning their natural health food shoppes and psychic book stores or teaching children at alternative schools.
> 
> And is there a difference between the hippie who owns a yoga studio and the one who mooches off of everyone he knows?
> 
> ...


I agree for the most part, although I would consider someone like George Carlin to be a hippie in his early years, and even later on his thinking was certainly a manifestation of (disappointed) hippie ideals. He was probably an... ENTP? I'm not sure, I'm not too good at typing people.

And while I maintain that the archetypal hippie is not an INFP, I can see John Lennon as an INFP, and he wrote many of the greatest "hippie" anthems of all time.

So all in all, yeah, there are hippies of every type (even Ts), especially considering "hippie" is such a vague word in the first place.

The stereotypical "peace and love" hippie is still totally an ENFP though. =P


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)

I know an INFP hippie. He is one of the better ones. There are heaps of different types here. There are rabid activist types who chain themselves to trees, ferals who like to drop out and live in caves, business executives who work towards maintaining events for land acquisition and funds to keep their environment sustainable, politicians who try to help from changing the system within. The drug fucked ning nongs who say 'man' a lot and think their presence will change things.

I guess my state has such a a melting pot of all of these types since they are still fighting to stop the logging in world heritage forests.

I might be a hippie but none of the above fit me.


----------



## Donovan (Nov 3, 2009)

fourtines said:


> Lol, they might not have to be straight edge, but being a dirty stoner is pretty bad, unless its a six month phase you're going through.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh i wasn't trying to bad-mouth everyone from that era--actually i was referring to people my own age who believe they're the embodiment of "hippyness". it's like they took a snapshot of that truer philosophy and created their own ideals from it (which revolve around club-hopping, getting trashed in whatever method makes itself available... hippster-ish, i guess). they're on one side of an extreme rebelling against an opposite that's equally ridiculous--all the while failing to see that they are not only exactly like those they despise, but that they just happened to chose a different side of the fence to "wage war" from (... waging war on their bodies more like). 

my istj friend refer to me as a hippy because i don't wear shoes often, refuse to get a myspace (or facebook/whatever), and because i don't carry gun everywhere i go... but i think that "dirty hippy" is more of an affectionate term coming from him... i think . 

and as far as pot goes... in itself, it isn't bad--it can be a GREAT way to unwind, to enjoy the simplicity of something as mundane as light coming down through the branches of a tree, to experience an even greater convolution of thought (similar to meditation). it can add perspective, just in the ability to access and sample a different mode or orientation from what is normally experienced... if used in such a way.


----------



## Nastorm (Jun 3, 2012)

fourtines said:


> Lol, they might not have to be straight edge, but being a dirty stoner is pretty bad, unless its a six month phase you're going through.


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

Nerdgirl said:


> So I was wondering which of the personality types most of the hippies are. Is it INFP, because of their idealism and passion for their cause? Their description says they are quite disorganised, passionate, always seeking to be balanced with their lives and minds. They also seem to be very religious and don't care about anything that goes against their values. Does that make INPFs hippies? If not, which type is the most "hippie" type?



E/I SF J/P

Definitely SF, they have to be. It's the only combination that is able to live in the moment like hippies prefer(red?).

Of course this applies mostly to follower hippies. The leader type hippies may be more NF's.

I seriously doubt there exist many T's among hippies. Though there may be exceptions of course. Some people just get dragged into something regardless of their type. Not everything is caused by type.


----------



## Nastorm (Jun 3, 2012)

Peter said:


> E/I SF J/P


I imagined an ESFJ hippie and I loled.


----------



## SkyRunner (Jun 30, 2012)

My dad used to be a hippie and he's an ISTP.


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

This topic makes my head hurt. Lol. I just think most hippies (the ones who visit Asia to 'save' it) are seriously ill-informed and short sighted. Whatever type they are, I dislike the whole lot.

I will put in my 2 cents and say most of the hippy types I know are SFs or STs.


----------



## shakti (Oct 10, 2012)

I think all NFs in general tend towards hippy-ness with their romantic, idealist ways, i.e. acting towards a brighter vision of the future... especially the NFPs as the fit they carefree, freewheeling stereotype more. As an ENFJ hippie, I might seem a bit more put-together and posh on the outside, but inside I'm all sunshine and flowers :kitteh:


----------



## WardRhiannon (Feb 1, 2012)

I'd say FPs and SPs.


----------



## Nucky (Jan 27, 2012)

REAL hippies are wonderful people. The ones who inspire rather than confront. The ones who don't have a holier-than-thou attitude. The ones who genuinely care about other people, including those who have different worldviews and lifestyles from themselves. It seems that for every real hippie, there's about 100 phonies. The phonies can be really annoying, and are often incredibly self-centered and arrogant. Being a good person is hard work. It does not involve "sticking it to the man", and involves much more than singing "All You Need Is Love" around a campfire and smoking pot because you "love nature and being in the moment."

That said, I think that they could be most any type, although it seems to me that NF's tend to come closest to the hippie ideal.


----------



## Cassieopeia (Jan 9, 2012)

ISFP for sure

Could also be xNFP, xSTP, ESFP

I have some hippie ideals and desires and stuff (ISFJ), but I'm not a legit one, haha. Labels are dumb anyway... unless you actually fit it. I like the idea of loving everyone, but I'm too quick to stand my ground to be considered a hippie. I am obsessed with nature. I am opposed to all war. I fight for tolerance of those who are different. I'm not exactly a go-with-the-flow person; I do like finding pleasure in the present moment, but I'm always making or working towards future goals. I wish I could be a vegetarian, but if I were to take meat out of my diet, I'd only be eating grains and dairy because I hate vegetables, haha. I wanna smoke weed, but my health problems wouldn't allow that. Yeah and I shave so  heheh, stereotypes are silly.


----------



## saramara (Nov 13, 2012)

I think that ENFP's are very hippie-ish because they take live externally and are FP so they don't care much for rigid systems and their environments are not controlled. They also are nostalgic. They attract attention instead of giving it out. The ENF leads them to have humanist and cosmopolitan ideas.


----------

